# Coming off the bench after 40+ years.



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

Got the itch 4 years ago to restart one of my childhood pastimes but never pulled the trigger until today. Found this deal on the Canadian version of Craiglist and had to jump on it.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

OMG, talk about 'jump starting'.
Good luck with all that.


----------



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> OMG, talk about 'jump starting'.
> Good luck with all that.


I'm retired and have nothing but time on my hands, baby steps is the plan. Today involved cutting the 4x8 in half to be able to easily get it down the stairs then do a little organizing.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome back to the hobby, it looks like you got a lot of bang for your buck or loonie and hopefully all the stuff runs well.


----------



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

Gramps said:


> Welcome back to the hobby, it looks like you got a lot of bang for your buck or loonie and hopefully all the stuff runs well.


All the unboxed equipment needs at least a good cleaning, some will need to be overhauled for sure.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice optical illusion Photo. The 2nd photo of the layout looks like the track is bent backwards! Now that I mentioned it you probably won't be able to look at the picture correctly. Looks like it's well built! Great way to start!


----------



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

Took a few days to find the time but I managed to get the legs installed and get all 3 sections bolted back together today. Next project is to get the track repaired so I can finally run some power and see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That looks like it's going to be a fun layout!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

yes, looks like it will be fun ...
what are you going to put in the cut out area..?


----------



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

wvgca said:


> yes, looks like it will be fun ...
> what are you going to put in the cut out area..?




I'm totally new to this whole landscaping idea so I'm not really sure, I bought this layout used as it sits. When my Father and I built my first layout back in the early 70's we didn't even paint the wood!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Who ever built it looks like they were somewhat of a carpenter, and used high grade material. Saved yourself a lot of work!


----------



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

Lemonhawk said:


> Who ever built it looks like they were somewhat of a carpenter, and used high grade material. Saved yourself a lot of work!


He is a carpenter by trade, it's built like a brick $#@& house and is very heavy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks like very nice benchwork, as noted above. Good wood grade, very sturdy construction.

Nice score!

Welcome to the madness! Enjoy the ride!

TJ


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks like great start in a great room for backdrops. Have a ball and keep us informed on your progress. Youtube is your friend on a lot of this stuff.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Looking at the "extension" in the pic in post 7 above, looks like you need some kind of "runaround" (probably on the longest track).

Otherwise, trains and engines will have to "back in" to do any switching, etc.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

wvgca said:


> what are you going to put in the cut out area..?




Subway!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice haul.

If the trains have been stored for a long period
you may find some of the locos run a little slow or
not at all. The likely cause would be that the lubricant
has gelled in the gearing. It should be cleaned out
with alcohol. Also, be sure to clean the tracks and
loco wheels to ensure good electrical contact.

Don


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Looks great OP! 👍


----------

